

Lean UX Anti-Patterns - edu
http://www.slideshare.net/billwscott/lean-ux-antipatterns

======
jph
UX stands for User Experience, yet that slide deck seems to be missing an
emphasis on the user. The PayPal team could learn a lot by getting outside of
the building to help actual users. Discussion boards have hundreds of users
asking for features such as easier refunds, counterfeit protection, customer
service chat, and ways to unfreeze locked accounts.

------
lucisferre
This looks more like an excellent enumeration of cargo cult concepts from Lean
and Agile. Seems to have little to do with UX though. Two-pizza teams? Silos?
Tribes? You could completely fill an "Agile" buzzword bingo card with this
presentation.

Putting the word Lean in front of your team's process doesn't suddenly make
you experts in customer development or eliminating waste. Any more than
putting UX after it will make them understand usability, or user centered
design process.

These things are in fact hard to do and hard to learn, they require a constant
practice and measurement of results. It is far harder than most people ever
give credit for. Saying you're "up-ending company culture" (a physical
impossibility in my opinion) and going "full bore" on lean, agile, fill-in-
the-blank, then sending your teams some blog posts to read, and a presentation
of "anti-patterns" to watch is pretty much the textbook definition of a cargo
cult.

------
cubancigar11
Nothing like that happens at PayPal. Don't know what was being smoked when
that slide was created. I assume that it is part of the new 'it is all
marketing, dummy' initiative.

~~~
earnubs
If true, that's a pity.

------
Jare
The slide design is unreadable. Is this intentional?

~~~
geori
This is a textbook case of bad design. The irony is off the charts since the
slides are on good user experience design.

~~~
jrajav
Calling it ironic would be a stretch - It's certainly humorous in context, but
I definitely wouldn't expect anyone involved in software development, testing,
design, or project management to waste their time making sure an in-house
Powerpoint deck is designed to perfection.

~~~
TillE
> waste their time making sure an in-house Powerpoint deck is designed to
> perfection.

This is the problem, though. Black text in a standard font on a white
background would be far more readable than the strange mess they've gone with.

Putting zero effort into it produces results that are superior to when you try
a little but don't know what you're doing.

------
mmariani
Original post: [http://looksgoodworkswell.blogspot.it/2012/06/anti-
patterns-...](http://looksgoodworkswell.blogspot.it/2012/06/anti-patterns-for-
lean-ux.html)

